

Ask HN: Why do ASP websites load so damn slow? - fatalerrorx3

Does it have to do with the VIEWSTATE and STATEHANDLER crap that is supposed to maintain page state between page loads?<p>Reason I ask is that I have been writing screeb scrapers for websites of which several are ASP ones and these scrapers are so damn slow compared to some of the other websites I've dealt with.
======
benologist
In addition to the myriad of reasons a page / site can be slow, with .NET if
the site has to do a cold start, aka nobody's accessed it in a while (by
default 20 minutes), it can take a significant amount of time to load it all
up depending on various factors.

If you know you're scraping a .NET site you could do a simple request a few
minutes earlier so it shouldn't have to do a cold start.

